# Uber: First notice: your account has been flagged



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

Does any1 know what this is about? The only thing I can think of is I have 2 phones both logged in, one on the trip and the other offline just to view the map to keep watch of the surge.
Would that trigger this auto system message? other then that I have done nothing new or different. 
I remember dropping off the rider @ the airport this Sunday 9th early morning then leaving the area right away. I haven't done an airport pickup in weeks. This msg just came in Monday 10th.

If that the case I'll just turn off the one app on the other phone when going to the airport.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

probably gonna be best to just use one phone, this may be one thing Uber is doing that is halfway worthwhile......trying to scare off those that they think are spoofing their GPS


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Or sign up with an account in the name of your significant other. Log in with that account when you just want to watch the surge.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I run 2 phones all the time. One online, one offline.
Use the offline one to look at fare details, send support messages, etc., so I don't accidently accept/decline a ping coming in.
No issue so far. Yours seems airport related.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

so no one seen this system auto msg before? Uber's always full of bs, lyft doesn't do anything like this, you can even go online with two phone too. uber sucks, their always the one that goes your the throat


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Some one complained that you spoke proper English so illegitimate activity has been detected.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

lol, well I am white Canada after all


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Pir8pete said:


> Does any1 know what this is about? The only thing I can think of is I have 2 phones both logged in, one on the trip and the other offline just to view the map to keep watch of the surge.
> Would that trigger this auto system message? other then that I have done nothing new or different.


I notice your Spam folder is [Empty]. And probably sad.  
Place this message from Über in the Spam folder and make it happy. 

.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Pir8pete said:


> Does any1 know what this is about? The only thing I can think of is I have 2 phones both logged in, one on the trip and the other offline just to view the map to keep watch of the surge.
> Would that trigger this auto system message? other then that I have done nothing new or different.
> I remember dropping off the rider @ the airport this Sunday 9th early morning then leaving the area right away. I haven't done an airport pickup in weeks. This msg just came in Monday 10th.
> 
> If that the case I'll just turn off the one app on the other phone when going to the airport.


I've received similar message after I "No thank you" few trips at the airport, but my message was a bit different.
Thing that I've paid attention to *being in the airport queue for reasons other than accepting trips.*


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Support Abuse....LMFAO
GTF outta here.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

2 phones same cell carrier both running the apps? Uber is picking up their IPs. I run my phone (Cricket) using the driver app. I run my 4G tablet (Verizon) for the rider app.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I run 2 phones all the time. One online, one offline.
> Use the offline one to look at fare details, send support messages, etc., so I don't accidently accept/decline a ping coming in.
> No issue so far. Yours seems airport related.


I've accidentally accepted pings I would have passed up by using my phone to surf.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never felt the need for a second device. I have no trouble doing everything I want to do on one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I've accidentally accepted pings I would have passed up by using my phone to surf.


I've had that problem too. It pops up the trip request while you're typing out something. Hate it!

Christine


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Spoofin’?


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Since you're Canadian Trump flagged youry account for tariff's


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robkaaa said:


> I've received similar message after I "No thank you" few trips at the airport, but my message was a bit different.
> Thing that I've paid attention to *being in the airport queue for reasons other than accepting trips.*


I'd like to know why anyone would BE in the queue if they didn't want a trip.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

One day the Uber map was all f'-ed up. I ended up using Google Maps for directions. I got back to the airport queue and was messing with the phone, turning my GPS off and on...going offline and then back on...trying to get the Uber app to show exactly where I was (it didn't). Sure enough, I got some sort of flag from Uber. I guess they thought I was trying to spoof their GPS. Eventually the problem resolved itself.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A possibility is you pissed off an airport vest and they turned you in. That's Uber's way of saying don't be a jerk at the airport.

Maybe.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd like to know why anyone would BE in the queue if they didn't want a trip.


I was in our airport lot Saturday trying for a 45+ minute notification trip. I let over 100 pings go.


----------

